# Working Guide to Drilling Equipment and Operations



## محمد الاكرم (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام
كتاب رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع
*Working Guide to Drilling Equipment and Operations *
*http://www.freebookspot.in/Books-Working Guide to Drilling Equipment and Operations.htm*

*وفقكم الله*


----------



## jabbar_k74 (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا... على الكتاب


----------



## virtualknight (26 فبراير 2010)

اتحفتنا بكتبك ومشاركاتك.... شكرا


----------



## amjad2010 (27 فبراير 2010)

ما قدرت احصل عليه


----------



## amjad2010 (27 فبراير 2010)

ما عرفت استخدم الرابط يا ريت بس شرح مبسط


----------



## محمد الاكرم (28 فبراير 2010)

amjad2010 قال:


> ما عرفت استخدم الرابط يا ريت بس شرح مبسط


 السلام
http://uploading.com/files/a1d78d22/1856178439eq.rar/

وفقك الله


----------

